# iTunes 7 Thoughts



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

So what are people thinking about iTunes 7?


----------



## Ryan1524 (Sep 27, 2003)

I REALLY hope Apple got CoverFlow legitimately, and did not just pull another Konfabulator.


----------



## KardnalForgotHisPassword (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm wondering how it will run on older harder, for instance, my 500Mhz G4. 

Does anyone have experience with it yet?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Apple released iTunes 7 today, featuring a changed UI, a new icon, and features limited to the US store and the new iPods also announced today.

<div align="center"><img src="http://www.ehmac.ca/gallery/data/500/iTunes7Icon.png" alt="iTunes 7 Icon" /><br /><small>iTunes 7 Icon</small></div>

The new iTunes 7 icon? Looks like the icon from iTunes 2 with gloss applied by an overambitious 4 year old girl trying to learn how to apply makeup. It's too glossy.

<div align="center"><img src="http://www.ehmac.ca/gallery/data/500/TopUI.png" alt="iTunes UI" width="600" /><br /><small>ProKit Feel Columns</small></div>

The new UI? It feels like Apple's ProKit UI, making it feel like I'm working in Aperture or something similar where the UI is heavy and overtly serious. It's not all bad.

<div align="center"><img src="http://www.ehmac.ca/gallery/data/500/SourceList.png" alt="iTunes UI" /><br /><small>Source List</small></div>

<div align="center"><img src="http://www.ehmac.ca/gallery/data/500/medium/StoreUIBig.png" alt="iTunes UI"/><br /><small>Store UI</small></div>

Due to the wider Source List in iTunes 7, the music store's front page by default requires some horizontal scrolling to see the rest of the right side on a 1024x768 screen. Big pet peeve.

<div align="center"><img src="http://www.ehmac.ca/gallery/data/500/medium/StoreUI.png" alt="iTunes UI" /><br /><small>ProKit Like Store Navigation</small></div>

<div align="center"><img src="http://www.ehmac.ca/gallery/data/500/Downloads.png" alt="iTunes UI" /><br /><small>Downloads - Cool.</small></div>

The new downloads progress is pretty neat.

The new features like the new views really don't float my boat since my Powerbook doesn't have enough horsepower to really push them along. They're interesting but not something I like to do. I much more prefer the list view.

Searching for songs is faster. I like this. It used to be really fast, but now it's even more instant.

iPod Games? Cool idea. I can see people buying them but I'm not their target market.

In the end it gets a thumbs up from me. It's stil iTunes and adds a few enhancements that make life using it a bit easier, but I do also believe the new UI is too heavy.


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

the cover view, for me is pointless eye candy.

as for the seemless playback, does that work on ipods (i have a second gen ipod mini)? i am presuming no...


----------



## Strimkind (Mar 31, 2005)

So far it gets a thumbs down from me. My reasons are as follows:

1. Glitchy when changing songs

2. Decides that is going to "Determine Gapless Playback Information" on my entire playlist which makes it unusable.

3. Much, MUCH slower than iTunes 6

4. Still no support for drag and drop video

5. Now no videos work. Every one of them I tried to import manually has not worked when they did work.
Correction...quicktime files work although only audio worked and video was not working at all.

It does look cool though. Also, this is on my PC and not my Mac where it has yet to appear on software update so that will an experiment for later.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Will I be able to encode my home movies to 640X480 with the new QT update and put them on me iPod thru iTunes 7.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

> Decides that is going to "Determine Gapless Playback Information" on my entire playlist which makes it unusable.


I think it doesn't actually change anything - you do that in prefs: it's just checking on the info available.

I like the new look & feel. It appears more solid. I did not think that the album cover view would be useful, but after a few minutes of using it, it's a really nice way to look through my music. That's on my iMac. I have the same PB as Chealion so suspect that it may not be as nice on that.

They have packed a lot of finctionality into one app.


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

there's bugs... 

i had it process my entire library for missing artwork. of course it couldn't find them all, and in some cases grabbed the wrong art work.

there's a right click option for clearing the artwork, which doesn't appear to work, and looking at the artwork tab of the song (in info), it appears to be blank.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Has anyone been able to get to download cover art to work yet? I've got a Canadian account and I haven't been able see anything come down.


----------



## pmoyniha (Dec 13, 2004)

I really really like the album cover view. I have been very diligent in adding artwork for all of my music, and it is finally paying off (I have a non-colour iPod, so I don't get to see it in there).


----------



## genexxa (Jun 10, 2006)

Oakbridge said:


> Has anyone been able to get to download cover art to work yet? I've got a Canadian account and I haven't been able see anything come down.


Same here...


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

This:










Is looking too similar to this:










Thumbs down from me.


----------



## Todd (Oct 14, 2002)

Does anyone have a working link to iTunes 6.05?


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

I get an "unspecified error" when clicking Agree to the license agreement... one one PC, the other installs just fine, though certainly seems sluggish.

I've tried uninstalling, reinstalling, and fails right after launching iTunes, and clicking Agree. Never had an iTunes issue before... so certainly odd.


----------



## Todd (Oct 14, 2002)

Todd said:


> Does anyone have a working link to iTunes 6.05?


Found.

http://mac.softpedia.com/get/Audio/Apple-iTunes.shtml


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

They took out the Option to NOT show the store, as well as the button for the EQ that was on the main frame in the bottom left.

Stupid Stupid Stupid. What a waste of time to download


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

I like the menu layout. It's so much more coherent in it's layout instead of having everything jumbled together.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

The iPod summary when connected to iTunes is very very nice.


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

Carex said:


> The iPod summary when connected to iTunes is very very nice.


Wow, that is nice. The more I poke around the more it seems they've done some really coherent things with this version of iTunes. Being able to update the firmware on the iPod through iTunes just makes sense.


----------



## JAGflyer (Jan 10, 2005)

I am not ready to take the plunge as I like iTunes now and am happy with it.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

UI : Don't like but I will get use to it.

Icon : Feels old like I am in OS X Beta or something.

New Features :
CD Cover View : eye candy yes but other views are useful

When viewing TV, Video they have now implemented QT shortcut keys :clap: 
command - 0
command - 1
command - 2
command - 3
command - F
Thank you, Thank you, Thank you.......!

Sidebar - I like the organization
And the Podcast implementation is excellent, telling you howmany you have not listen to yet.
Also on a Podcast note, the Download showing up in the sidebar and taken out of the top is a God send, Still need to move the 'checking' process over to the side bar.


I love new software. :love2:


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Oakbridge said:


> Has anyone been able to get to download cover art to work yet? I've got a Canadian account and I haven't been able see anything come down.


I really liked this feature as it seem to automate the downloading of cover art, so I hope it works. But I just thought of something else, does it only work on iTMS music or any CD music I rip? I assume it doesn't work on everything, like stuff I downloaded from the net.


----------



## djstp (Mar 10, 2006)

it will work with any music t hat is avail from itunes, even if you didnt get it from the store


----------



## Jmain (Apr 30, 2005)

Anyone know if the new 640X480 res in Itunes will work with Gen 5 Video Ipods. Currently Limited to 320X240 H.264 or 480X480 Mpeg4.

Just wondering since in 2007 Movie downloads are supposed to be available to non US locations.


----------



## Tiranis (Jun 19, 2005)

Like it overall. Feels snappier on my MacBook than iT6 was, especially video.

One problem: can anyone try opening Interactive Booklet (added to some albums you buy from iTMS)—only the PSD booklets work for me, no the interactive ones—, please?


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, update your iPod and look at the new UI. I love the summary and the info! Everything is amazing.


----------



## Luc Tremblay (Jul 5, 2005)

I dislike the way video content is organized now.

Didnt we used to have acces to all videos, whether they were podcasts or clips, with the left menu. I can't do it anymore, plus, I've lost the black background with mirror eye candy... sad


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

did anybody notice when you install itunes and click customise there is a box for iphone? HMMM wonder what that means?:clap:


----------



## go_habs (Apr 17, 2006)

Is there any way to auto import artwork on your ipods music?


----------



## Tiranis (Jun 19, 2005)

imactheknife said:


> did anybody notice when you install itunes and click customise there is a box for iphone? HMMM wonder what that means?:clap:


Not for an iphone, but for a phone with itunes = RAZR and those other Moto phones.

"Move along, nothing to see here, move along..."


----------



## develove (Apr 12, 2006)

Ryan1524 said:


> I REALLY hope Apple got CoverFlow legitimately, and did not just pull another Konfabulator.


Apple bought CoverFlow. That's why it's still called CoverFlow. You can get the info from CoverFlow's website.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

I kind of like a lot of the changes in the update.

What I don't like is that the "coverflow" view doesn't work for me. I get:

"iTunes is unable to browse album covers on this computer."

white text on a grey background.

I posted in the support forums and several people are having the same problem - all on WinXP though. What's odd is that it is affecting people with decent video cards, shared video memory, Intel, AMD, etc. Wide variety of folks. I also had some skipping and distortion at one point during playback.

Can't wait until 7.0.1


----------



## djstp (Mar 10, 2006)

did you update quicktime? at first it didnt work for me... but after i updated quicktime... it worked no prob


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

djstp said:


> did you update quicktime? at first it didnt work for me... but after i updated quicktime... it worked no prob



My QuickTime says it's up to date (7.1.3, right?). I rebooted too.


----------



## Strimkind (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't know about you guys but the mp3 playback is terrible for me...has anyone else had problems with this? Its skipping lightly throughout the song like if you had the CPU going at 100%...but its not running at 100% which is confusing.


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

noticed that when doubleclicking anything in the sidebar it opens into a new window... kinda neat... though i dont know if this was an old feature... i just noticed this now.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

I like the album cover views but it does need a decent video processor. There's a resize tool in the middle at the bottom of the upper pane and dragging that resizes in 3D! Also, you can control iTunes playing by clicking on the artwork and select albums that you can see by clicking. There is instantaneous reordering of the album images if you click on each of lists (name, artist, album, etc). I'm not sure of the point of the middle view though (art on the left). The coverflow view blows it away.

Am not so impressed with the revamped iPods though - was really hoping for the full screen iPod. The Shuffle looks cool but the Nano seems to be a step back and the 5.5G iPod is really just a refresh. Still, the thing that matters the most for the holiday season is the price and these are competitive. The Shuffles should fly off the shelves but they defeat the objective of the inverse razorblade model (where Apple makes money off the hardware and makes little off the content). There again, Jobs now owns some of that content so I guess he's sitting pretty.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

It crashed on me. Clicked on the "quickly browse button" a couple of times and it crashed. Can't seem to reproduce it though. Reported it to Apple.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Any synergy users here? Does the CoverFlow feature do away with the need for the floating window at the beginning of each song. I almost think so. I do still love the control buttons on the menu bar though (for synergy).

Oh, and I am now motivated to update the 5% of my music that doesn't have cover art. Just because.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Is it just me or does everyone else not have the little visualizer and equalizer buttons on the bottom of iTunes anymore? I thought they were useful.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

I'm loving the new Shuffle - checking the credit card statement now to see how many of 'em I can afford to pick up for Xmas presents. This sucker is going to sell like hotcakes!

As for iTunes - Looks pretty cool so far, no problem with Coverflow on my MacBook, BUT - my biggest beef is no option to include music videos in the sidebar (well, you could always create a playlist of just your music videos, but...) Odd that this isn't just an optional display choice.

Still feeling my way around...

M


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

Carex said:


> Is it just me or does everyone else not have the little visualizer and equalizer buttons on the bottom of iTunes anymore? I thought they were useful.


Ya. They seem to be gone. You can still get the Visualizer through a key combination (command T), but no such option for the EQ. You need to find it on the menu as far as I can tell.


----------



## AdamS (Jun 7, 2005)

You can find the Visualizer by going View >Turn on Visualizer (Command+T) and for the equalizer, View > Show Equalizer.

Now excuse me while I geek out on the UI because HCI is my thing 

I think it makes sense to remove these buttons and put them in the menu. I set my EQ 100% of the time to 'Rock' as I think it sounds the best on my speakers, so it's an option that is a one-time use. I'm sure this is the same for many others. The visualizer I have never used before, so again a good candidate for delegation to menu bar 

Overall I like the new iTunes UI, but the graphite UI elements like checkboxes and scrollbars look *much* better under OS X's graphite color scheme. I understand that Apple changed the color of these UI elements in order to give developers the opportunity to have colors in their apps that didn't clash with the aqua blue. Apparently this is a prequel to what we'll see in Leopard's UI.

I love how the downloads section works, showing detailed information about podcast downloads without me having to scroll up and down my list of podcasts to see what's going on. I also love that they've removed the download information from the "status panel" in the top of the app as it often seemed to dominate that area when downloading.

I'm not a fan of the new iTunes store's look. Looks very boring and straight-forward. There was something almost playful and fun about the previous UI. Also, what did they do with the "Just For You" section?! I've bought all my iTunes purchased songs by way of this "beta" feature, and it looks like it's gone now. Bad move 

Cover flow is good eye candy, but if anything, I'm more happy that the creators of the Coverflow app were rewarded for their amazing app by Apple, rather than being ripped off (cough... Konfabulator). Apple should keep doing this kind of thing, it encourages good development for OS X.

A previous poster mentioned that downloaded podcast videos no longer appear in the "Videos" section - sad to see that change as well. It was a good way of seeing what I have to watch.

There's a number of bugs still in this version of iTunes that I hope they iron out. If you're downloading a podcast, for instance, and you hit the x to cancel the download, the count next to the downloads section doesn't seem to go away or decrease. Also, for some reason my subscription to MacBreak was renamed to "Popular Mechanics podcast," another one of my subscribed podcasts. Presumably this is an XML error, but hell, I'm no iTunes developer 

As others have said, the iPod management screen is fantastic, and long overdue. Great to not have to dig around in preferences anymore to configure iPod settings.

Overall an excellent release, with loads of greaet new features. Hope to see more excellent apps from Apple over the next few months leading up to Leopard.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

The new icon is ultra-gay. Changing it out now...


----------



## slovak (Feb 9, 2004)

my itunes doesnt even work!! (DP 1.8 G5). when i open and try to play a song it instantly crashes. 

bugger.

but once that gets fixed via apple, itunes looks funkier BUT seems less snappy/slower in general.

cool update but it certainly has ALOT of bugs..... seems like alot of other people on the web are in the same situation as myself.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

I like it.


----------



## slovak (Feb 9, 2004)

i like it too......

if it actually worked.


----------



## interact (Mar 11, 2004)

Lars said:


> The new icon is ultra-gay. Changing it out now...


Ultra-happy? I'm confused.  

It's a real kickback to iTunes 2 or 3? Not a fan of it.


----------



## thatcomputerguy (Jan 13, 2005)

Strimkind said:


> I don't know about you guys but the mp3 playback is terrible for me...has anyone else had problems with this? Its skipping lightly throughout the song like if you had the CPU going at 100%...but its not running at 100% which is confusing.


that is strange, i have the same basic setup (my ibook has more ram though) and it is working great. i've already updated my ipods (mini, nano and shuffle) using the new interface and love that too. i had all 3 ipods connected at the same time and it was very easy to differentiate between them all, and adjust settings, all without a single glitch. colour me impressed.:clap: 

i do however, miss the eq button on the bottom right. i used to turn it on and off depending on the music being listened to, and also whenever buring a cd i would turn it off. the little button was easier.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

If you buy an album from the music store, the track downloads are multiplexed. I was getting 3-4 simultaneous tracks being transferred at once (you can follow this in a download folder that is added during the downloads). **Much** faster than the old iTunes and probably reflects a major change in IP transport mechanisms (more torrent like) probably to cope with the movie files.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

I was not able to drag album art into the image window for an album where I was able to in the previous versions. I had to go into 'Get Info' and go through Finder to select the album art. Not cool.

Nothing really special for me in this release.


----------



## Canuckmakem (Jan 12, 2006)

I might be in the minority here but I actually like it. I can't get it to download coverart yet and I'm still a little pissed that Apple couldn't get TV or movies yet (stupid CRTC) but overall I'm liking iTunes7.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Lars, somebody ought to drag you even if kicking and screaming into the 19th century. And then the rest of the way.





Lars said:


> The new icon is ultra-gay. Changing it out now...


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

jicon said:


> I get an "unspecified error" when clicking Agree to the license agreement... one one PC, the other installs just fine, though certainly seems sluggish.
> 
> I've tried uninstalling, reinstalling, and fails right after launching iTunes, and clicking Agree. Never had an iTunes issue before... so certainly odd.


Found a workaround...

For some reason, iTunes didn't like that my Soundblaster ZS Platinum card was set to play in 4.1 speaker mode. Set to Headphone speaker config, started no problem this time.


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

I LOVE THE NEW ITUNES! No problems with it whatsoever!


----------



## anachronism (Aug 13, 2006)

I had to move out my iTunes Library since it kept giving me an error and then it installed fine. I really like the interface and I love the different album view options.

However, I miss the ability to break up videos into different catagories (ie Music Video, Video, TV episode)


----------



## AdamS (Jun 7, 2005)

HowEver said:


> Lars, somebody ought to drag you even if kicking and screaming into the 19th century. And then the rest of the way.


I second that. Yeesh.


----------



## anachronism (Aug 13, 2006)

Something interesting. iTunes uses really low quality artwork to fill in the gaps in the collection, however if you have a song purchased through iTMS and then import the same CD with blank artwork, iTunes automatically puts in the high quality album art. At least that's what happened for me with a CD I imported in AIFF with no artwork and now since installing iTunes 7, all the songs have the high res iTMS album art.


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

Anyone having troubles with interactive content?

Keane and Thom Yorke albums came with interactive booklets that simply fail to play for me. The Keane booklet should allow you to read notes about the album, lyrics, etc, and for some odd reason appears as a movie. Double click, and it quickly flies thru the mov file.

Additionally, I could have sworn there was a movie trailer link on the iTunes store (Canada) before... seems to be gone now.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I'm liking it so far but one little quibble, no Music Videos section.


----------



## Tiranis (Jun 19, 2005)

jicon said:


> Anyone having troubles with interactive content?
> 
> Keane and Thom Yorke albums came with interactive booklets that simply fail to play for me. The Keane booklet should allow you to read notes about the album, lyrics, etc, and for some odd reason appears as a movie. Double click, and it quickly flies thru the mov file.
> 
> Additionally, I could have sworn there was a movie trailer link on the iTunes store (Canada) before... seems to be gone now.


Had the same problem. Do this:

Go to Apple > System Preferences > QuickTime > Advanced > Enable Flash Content. Restart iTunes and QuickTime. Enjoy your interactive booklets...


----------



## yuli (May 25, 2005)

Did anyone notice this:

Minimize iTunes 7 by pressing the minimize button on the top left of the application window. After pressing it though, don't move the mouse; iTunes won't begin to minimize untill you move the mouse away from the minimize button.

Anywho, overall, I like the new update.


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

very buggy....always crashing on my imac....tptptptp


----------



## thatcomputerguy (Jan 13, 2005)

imactheknife said:


> very buggy....always crashing on my imac....tptptptp


did you install the quicktime update as well? from what i understand the two apps are integrated quite a bit.

i haven't had any trouble yet and i've been doing just about everything i could to put it through it's paces.

the GET ALBUM ART is a little flaky at times, but worked with most of the music in my collection. just a couple of albums that were a little stubborn


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

I used to always have the album cover window open in the source pane. No longer. It is now on CoverBrowser view and there is more room for the playlists (no scrolling required anymore!)


----------



## Sloan (Jun 27, 2005)

One little annoyance that Ive found is that in the CoverFlow or album view, if you've checked set "Group Compilations When Browsing" in the preferences, it doesnt seem to work for these two views.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2004)

But where are the movies and video ?


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

After playing for a couple days with iTunes 7.0.

I'm lovn' it.:love2: 

The download speeds are incredible from the ITS. (Via Rogers)
I am not sure if it is an illusion because now you can see the independent downloads or not but WOW.

I have seen easily 750KB/s and have seen a Peak Throughput as high as 856KB/s.:yikes:

I use the US ITS and am loving the new 640 x 480 and they just released 6 ABC shows/episodes for free.

On another note, the Album art implementation and reliability sucks.



.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Heart said:


> On another note, the Album art implementation and reliability sucks.


Agreed. XX)


----------



## Orion (Apr 16, 2004)

Okay. I've got to post this somewhere.

The functionality of iTunes 7 is not in question although I'm a little uncertain about removing the Burn / Update / Options icon from the top right and putting it in the bottom bar. Just something to get used to. Fine. Why I can't have the playlist as narrow as I want? Who knows. But...

The icon looks unbelievably like the iTunes 2 icon (as others have mentioned): It looks tacky. I don't care about the colour of the notes or their shape but that CD in the background looks far too much like the cheesy Disk Repair icon from Windows. At least it isn't animated -_-;;

The scroll bars and dulling down of the UI makes me think of the Windows Vista attempt at looking like Linux (kind of a neutral thing with me) but I'm really wondering something: Is Apple using iTunes as a test-bed for UI changes? Or is it that they have merged enough of the code for the OSX and Windows platforms that the UI just gets munged in the process? ( << not really sure what I'm trying to say here)

On second thought, maybe they're aiming for an updated OS9 Graphite look.

Okay. Rant's over. ^_^;


----------



## thatcomputerguy (Jan 13, 2005)

Orion said:


> ...The scroll bars and dulling down of the UI makes me think of the Windows Vista attempt at looking like Linux (kind of a neutral thing with me) but I'm really wondering something: Is Apple using iTunes as a test-bed for UI changes? Or is it that they have merged enough of the code for the OSX and Windows platforms that the UI just gets munged in the process? ( << not really sure what I'm trying to say here)...


i think i get what you are saying, and agree. it seems like they are trying to get a universal feel and look to the UI so it doesn't matter if you are on a mac or a windows pc it will be the same.
I downloaded both and compared side by side and it is dead-on the same, which is nice and user friendly for switchers or cross-users like myself, it just needs a little more Apple style.

( BTW, the APPLE SOFTWARE UPDATE on my windows machine makes me feel naughty:heybaby: )


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

I really, really like the new UI. I especially like the new Downloads section, which makes it easy to see which podcasts are being updated (previously, you had to scroll through your whole list).

As for the Album Art feature, I found that I had to run it several times for it to grab everything available from the iTS. As it is, many of my old classical albums still aren't there so I'll have to grab them with other utilities. But CoverFlow is a nice feature. 

iTunes 7 is not buggy at all on my machine.


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

My story is the same as Macsackbut's. Everything's fine.

I preferred the whole look and feel of it as soon as I had it up and running. Not sure of the logic behind locating Music Videos as a Smart Playlist instead of a Library item, but what the heck - a mere bagatelle, I say.

One detail I found, while filling in gaps in the artwork collection, was that it seemed I had to make sure the Album name was precise, or nothing would show. E.g., where I had cleverly entered something like 'Disc 1' or 'Disc 2' at the end of an Album name, in the case of a 2-Disc set, then artwork didn't show until I had erased the 'Disc #'. Even a missing colon seemed to cause a hiccup with one Album. This latter case was a ripped CD where I'd had to put in the track names manually.


----------



## Apple101 (Jan 22, 2006)

I find this version rather ugly compared to previous versions. Whatever happened to the nice aqua looking scroll bars???


----------



## ajaxline (Jul 20, 2005)

I had night-and-day experiences installing iT7 on my PC and on my Mac Mini. Install went great on the Mac, no problems with the software. I like some things (download monitor) and don't like some things (missing equalizer button), but it works.

I installed iT7 on my PC, and had nothing but problems (peruse the iTunes on Windows forum at apple.ca for more details; they aren't exaggerating). Video podcasts skipped or wouldn't play at all, music quality bad, and CPU being pegged at 70-100%. Tried a couple of the fixes posted on the apple.ca forums, but the software still ran like a narcoleptic heifer. Ended up uninstalling iT7, but...

...my iTunes library was on an external USB drive. After the iT7 install/uninstall, during which it ran its "gapless playback" scan, my external drive became useless. "Drive has not been formatted" messages; unable to read files; unable to repair/recover data. I thought that this was just a bad coincidence, until I read a post at apple.ca from someone who experienced the exact same thing that I did, right down to the "Drive has not been formatted" messages.

Using a variety of tools, I was able to rescue some of the data from the drive, but most of it was irrevocably corrupted and unretrievable. This represents well over 30GB of music files ripped from my CD library and purchased online.

Needless to say, I have a rather low opinion of iT7 at the moment. My bad for installing a ".0" version of software, but still, given the reports from the Windows iTunes users, how did this release get through testing without raising red flags up the wazoo?


----------



## passmoregas23 (Sep 28, 2005)

There is an issue with 7.0 not working with Roku products. There is a temporary fix.

http://www.rokulabs.com/firefly/


----------



## plume (Sep 18, 2006)

*Back up your iTune 7*

Backing Up Your iTunes 7 Media Library



Depending on the size of your iTunes media library, you can invest a lot of time ripping your CDs to your Mac. If something goes wrong, like your hard drive crashes, all of that hard work, along with any songs, videos and movies you purchased from the iTunes Store could be lost. If you have a good backup strategy in place, you shouldn't have to worry. But for just in case, Apple added a media library backup option to iTunes 7.

Here's how it works:

* Launch iTunes 7. It's probably in your Dock, but you can always find it in your Applications folder.
* Choose File > Back Up to Disc.

iTunes 7 new library backup option.
* Choose what you want to back up from the iTunes Backup dialog. You can choose to back up your entire iTunes library, just your iTunes Store purchases, or only additions or changes since your last backup.

iTunes 7 lets you choose what to back up.
* Click the Back Up button.
* Place a blank CD or DVD into your Mac. If your library is too big to fit on one disc, iTunes will prompt you for additional discs until it completes the backup.

To restore your iTunes library backup, launch iTunes 7 and place the first disc from your backup into your Mac. iTunes will walk you through restoring your media files.

There are a couple of limitations to iTunes 7's built-in backup feature: First, any purchases you have made from Audible.com through iTunes are not backed up. Second, the backup discs you burn are not playable since they are data archive discs.


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

MacDaddy said:


> They took out the Option to NOT show the store, as well as the button for the EQ that was on the main frame in the bottom left.


That is my biggest pet peeve about this upgrade...no EQ button. I know many people don't even bother with the EQ, but for me, it was extremely useful, as I tend to skip around to lots of different music genres. 

APple should have had a way to add or drop that button...similarly to how they allow you to add or remove buttons and icons from the Finder. 

Oh well. 

Overall, it's alright...but I'm still reserving judgement. Give me a few more days to tinker with iTunes 7.


----------



## smellybook (Aug 31, 2006)

actually crashed my computer,,,trying to connect my nano to it was a dissaster, had to reinstall tiger this morning,,,don't even want to talk about it so forget I mentioned it, shrug,,,


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

mine is doing something strange. if i'm importing a cd, and have highlighted "devices" (i.e. and showing the cd on the screen as it imports) it it SLOW. i mean, ridiculously slow. like 10x the length of the song. when i click back onto my library, it speeds back up to normal. go figure.


----------

